# native exotic animals



## super_sonic (May 20, 2009)

does anyone know of a website that offers a list and pictures of all the native wild exotic animals that are living in the united states?


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Native

–adjective
1. being the place or environment in which a person was born or a thing came into being


Exotic

adjective
1. of foreign origin or character; not native; introduced from abroad, but not fully naturalized or acclimatized


From the definitions of these two words the answer would be zero, you may want to reword your question to better convey what you are looking for.


----------



## super_sonic (May 20, 2009)

ok, well does anyone know a website that has pictures names and information about the defferent species of wild animals roaming america? better?


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

do a google search, just like anyone else would have to do to answer your question.


----------



## super_sonic (May 20, 2009)

i actually tried that, i kept getting wierd results and nothing came back for what i was looking for, i tried every link for the first 4 pages and gave up lol, but its not really a big deal i was just curious of what cool little animals were running around in certain parts of the country :roll:


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's a list that I found:
http://geography.howstuffworks.com/unit ... tates2.htm


----------



## super_sonic (May 20, 2009)

thanks heather, ill check that out


----------

